# Big blue fishing out of Belmar



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll be doing some fishing on a charter out of Belmar area on Friday ... I was planning on taking frozen whole spot and some big metal plugs ... Blues are the usual main target.

Anyone been out there having any luck chasing the big ones lately?


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Haven't done any bluefishing as yet this year.

Went out of Pt. Pleasant last October. Family trip with a number of cousins. We killed 'em!! (not that that info is any help to you now  )

You can maybe check Noreast.com. That board is more boat centric and tends to cover North Jersey, NY and New England. Probably have some current info.


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

Fishhead, party boat bluefishing in that area had been very slow for a while. Almost not worth going out. People blamed the spawn, time of year, etc, but it was pretty bad. Things have started to look up in the past week, and the success is better.

Blues are also now being caught in the surf areas there, dawn and dusk, because the bait is in the wash, and they sometimes crash the few schools of adult bunker that are around. Since you're coming from Pa, if you don't have a good day, maybe you want to stick around at night after the boat comes back. Bring a surf rod. 

Depending on if it's close to high tide, we have been getting small bass near the jetties, N and S of SRI, white storm shads, or small bombers and megabaits. The bass are now on a sea robin kick, so bring anything that has orange like colors (magdarters) to fish the jetty pockets. Use teaser rigs also because of the small baitfish around.
Hope that helped, good luck.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Big Blues are there!*

Went up to Belmar Thursday evening for a charter trip out of Belmar on Friday. It was the 25th annual Dr. Reilly family and friends event. I'd say we had 40 folks total.

We left Belmar and went north, anchoring about 4 miles east of Sandy Hook. Overcast to partly sunny, low 80's, light winds, seas 3-4 subsided to 1-3 foot.

My rig was a medium 7ft Tica with a Quantum Catalyst reel with 20lb Sufix braid ... I wasn't looking to horse fish in, so this setup made me test my skill at keeping my fish away from other people's lines. The captain saw my line and said to get rid of it ... however, after I told him that in the two hours of fishing I was likely the only person who was not involved in a tangle, he reluctantly let me keep using it.

Bait was bunker and mackeral chunks, ground fish for chum ... non stop action from 8:30 till lunchtime, then a steady pick. Blues were mostly in the 5-10 lb range, fat and feisty! We boated at least 300.

I switched to a big crocodile in the afternoon, and some others switched to jig with colored tubing towards the hook. Both were taking fish even though we were mostly tossing out from the boat and away from the chum slick.

A good time was had by all.


----------

